# What to do??? 24-70 2.8L version 1



## houston1852 (May 8, 2012)

Hello, I've been using my kit lens for several years. I finally decided to teach myself how to take actual photographs with manual/av/tv settings. I have a 70-300, 100mm macro, and my kit 18-55. I'm ready to get a better everyday lens. I am really interested in buying the canon 24-70 2.8L v1. However, a few weeks ago when I first really started to look into buying it, I'm pretty sure I saw it at $1300 new. The cheapest I'm seeing it now is $1500, and on amazon anywhere from $1700 to $2100...for version 1!! In the forums opinion would it be best to just buy it at $1500 or wait to see if it goes down later this year, maybe when version 2 comes out? Or, should I just keep saving up and pay a little more for v2?? I don't know if I'm that comfortable paying that much for a lens, but if the v1 keeps going up....
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Random Orbits (May 8, 2012)

I'd try the Canon store. The price for a refurbished unit is 1119.20 + tax. They are currently out of stock, but they should have it back in stock in the new few days/weeks. The price is even better when the store runs a sale from time to time. A Canon refurbished product also has a 90 day warranty. Right now the new units don't have a rebate, hence the higher price.


----------



## Cptn Rigo (May 8, 2012)

I have the 24-70L and I love it, its a great lens and super sharp (I have heard rumors about soft units, but mine its awesome), I said go for it and with the extra cash get the 135L  another suuuper sharp lens


----------



## imkev (May 8, 2012)

The 24-70L is a great lens, you would not regret it if you purchase it. I love mine, the only lens I have that gets used more is my 70-200 II... I have seen them on ebay used for under $1300 and on CL even cheaper than that.


----------



## houston1852 (May 8, 2012)

I think I would be more comfortable buying new rather than used or refurbished. Do you think if I wait a few weeks they might have a rebate going that would save me a couple hundred?


----------



## imkev (May 8, 2012)

houston1852 said:


> I think I would be more comfortable buying new rather than used or refurbished. Do you think if I wait a few weeks they might have a rebate going that would save me a couple hundred?



They have a rebate going on right now but I don't think that lens is a part of it. I don't blame you for not wanting used, but refurbished can be just as good as new. My 24-70 and 70-200 II were both bought refurbished from canons site. Maybe you can get some cash back from a credit card program.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 8, 2012)

houston1852 said:


> I think I would be more comfortable buying new rather than used or refurbished. Do you think if I wait a few weeks they might have a rebate going that would save me a couple hundred?



The current rebates end at June 2 (which does not include the 24-70). By that time, the 24-70II "should" be out. I don't see why Canon would give rebates for a lens that they are discontinuing. By offering rebates on version 1, they might be cannibalizing their own version II sales.


----------



## Axilrod (May 9, 2012)

houston1852 said:


> Hello, I've been using my kit lens for several years. I finally decided to teach myself how to take actual photographs with manual/av/tv settings. I have a 70-300, 100mm macro, and my kit 18-55. I'm ready to get a better everyday lens. I am really interested in buying the canon 24-70 2.8L v1. However, a few weeks ago when I first really started to look into buying it, I'm pretty sure I saw it at $1300 new. The cheapest I'm seeing it now is $1500, and on amazon anywhere from $1700 to $2100...for version 1!! In the forums opinion would it be best to just buy it at $1500 or wait to see if it goes down later this year, maybe when version 2 comes out? Or, should I just keep saving up and pay a little more for v2?? I don't know if I'm that comfortable paying that much for a lens, but if the v1 keeps going up....
> Any help is greatly appreciated!



I see them for $900-$1100 used all the time, I would look at used ones. But you're right holy S___ it's $1599 at B&H right now, that's crazy! Highest I've ever seen it priced. It's weird because it's MSRP is still listed as $1399 on Canon's site.


----------



## theobdt (May 10, 2012)

That's wild! I got mine from B&H about three weeks ago for $1399. I had to price match with Adorama though because B&H had increased the price to $1499 and Adorama still had the lens listed for $1399. I see now that even Adorama has it listed at $1599.


----------



## h4ldol (May 12, 2012)

I'm in the same situation. I want a 24-70 2.8L mk1 also, but prices seem to be rising recently. I placed an order at J&R which had it for $1400 but it is 'out of stock', although it was 'on order' yesterday so I have not idea if they will be getting more stock or not. If not, I'll try to find another place I guess, but the lowest I've seen is also in the $1500 range. 

http://www.jr.com/canon/pe/CAN_24_hy_70_SL_LSM/

I did a search on google shopping and found around $1400 at photovantage, which seems to be legit, as well as some highly sketchy places.

http://www.provantage.com/canon-8014a002~7CANL01T.htm

edit: it's on special order at phovantage too.

edit: forget about J&R... was 'on order' yesterday then 'out of stock' this morning and just now turned to 'sold out'.


----------



## imkev (May 12, 2012)

best bet is probably check the canon refurb site almost daily. I have seen things appear on there back in stock at 8pm sometimes. Thats how I got my 430 EX II for $191 when it was 20% off...just have to always keep an eye because there will sometimes be no changes for weeks then all of a sudden there are changes in stock a few days in a row...


----------

